# My ears are ringing.



## konstantine02 (Mar 12, 2009)

For the past week or so I have had sensitivity to sound and my ears are ringing. It's pretty annoying. Anyone else have this? I feel like when I'm in a group of people I want to scream because my ears are so sensitive. I was on antibiotics last week for an upper respiratory infection and I also stopped my Lamictal recently so...not sure if that's connected somehow. I think stress/anxiety does cause ringing in the ears sometimes, but has never happened to me. Meh. Guess I will go to the doctor next week and figure out what's up.

On another note, I'm home for spring break (one of the perks of teaching), and it feels AMAZING. Last night I was about 85% here. It was awesome. I feel like I'm getting closer to reality, but still can't determine that 100%. I think I'm dealing with anxiety and memory issues more than anything else now. I need to just focus on what I'm doing right NOW in the present than focusing on what I did yesterday because then I get anxiety. Like, if I don't remember something 100% or it takes a few more seconds to process it, I get anxious. I also have convinced myself that I'm losing my memory, and sometimes I forget pieces/emotions from past events and have a total meltdown, when in reality I didn't really think about this shit so in depth before this "condition." We will see.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

Sounds like the ringing might, as you say, have something to do with the infection. I have mild tinnitus and have for as long as I can remember and neither anxiety nor subsequently DP has affected it one way or another. That's not to say DP can't affect hearing, it's just I haven't encountered it myself or read any testimonials.

Congratulations on your partial recovery. That's pant-wetting news. So you feel much better now that you're not teaching. Huh. Maybe your body is trying to tell you something.


----------



## konstantine02 (Mar 12, 2009)

Brain Candy said:


> Congratulations on your partial recovery. That's pant-wetting news. So you feel much better now that you're not teaching. Huh. Maybe your body is trying to tell you something.


Yeah...teaching has about 50% to do with this mess (public education in California is fucked), and another 30% is my living situation (not feeling comfortable anywhere I go), and 20% is "other." "Other" being - I'm not sure. Since I'm at home in New York (3,000 miles away) from work and my current living situation, with Mommy tending to my needs, I feel much better. Haha.


----------



## My WonderLand (May 18, 2010)

Wow, congrats on your way to recovery. thats big news. 
mines is getting much better i feel myself getting closer so thats awesome. i feel 65-70% there. so im ecstatic about that.
it's crazy its like i never experieced reality one bit. its like a new life! thats just beautiful!!!


----------

